# Id this very old US Amps amplifier



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Not too sure what it is. Definitely old. One set of speaker wires are cut and one set of power wires have been cut.


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Looks like it could be an old USA-250C but can't be positive... Would be from around 1993 or so if that is the case.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Micksh said:


> Looks like it could be an old USA-250C but can't be positive... Would be from around 1993 or so if that is the case.


You maybe right! Thanks.

Any idea what the specs are?


----------



## for2nato (Apr 3, 2012)

I could be wrong but isn't the guy that built those a member here? Could swear I seen him in the old school forum talking about building us amps in the back room as a start up company.

Sent From Your Moms Closet Using TapaTalk Pro


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

If you send US Amps (RE Audio) an email with the serial #, they can look it up and let you know the model. I had to do this with my VLX-50


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

The identification stickers on the bottom plate are worn off. From what little information I have been able to google it does look like a 250c. This amp was used in Florida to power hurricane warning speakers. Very interesting. Looks like this was also a design that was prototyped for Stillwater but never made it to a Kicker rebadge.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

edouble101 said:


> The identification stickers on the bottom plate are worn off. From what little information I have been able to google it does look like a 250c. This amp was used in Florida to power hurricane warning speakers. Very interesting. Looks like this was also a design that was prototyped for Stillwater but never made it to a Kicker rebadge.


There were several US Amps models that looked exactly alike during the early-late 90's. I think all of my models have had the serial number on the circuit board. Many had no external markings as to the model number...


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

bigdwiz said:


> There were several US Amps models that looked exactly alike during the early-late 90's. I think all of my models have had the serial number on the circuit board. Many had no external markings as to the model number...


I looked at the circuit board and didn't see a model number. I very well could have overlooked it. The amp is currently sent out for restoration. I am anxious to hear the technician's review.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

edouble101 said:


> Not too sure what it is. Definitely old. One set of speaker wires are cut and one set of power wires have been cut.


Are those 2 wires coming from the middle of the board the speaker wires?

I think I follow that the red/black/blue is power/ground/remote but on most amps there was a terminal strip or plug for speaker output.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes the two wires in the middle of the board are speaker wires. Left - and right +, for bridge operation only. It didn't come that way factory, it had both left and right pairs. No plugs or external terminals all direct leads.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

edouble101 said:


> I looked at the circuit board and didn't see a model number. I very well could have overlooked it. The amp is currently sent out for restoration. I am anxious to hear the technician's review.


Not model #, but serial #


----------

